# .....da " l'attimo fuggente"......



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2011)

Era una notte buia e gelida, e una vecchia signora che aveva la passione di costruire puzzle, se ne stava seduta in salotto, al suo tavolo a completare il suo nuovo puzzle, ma mentre metteva i pezzi insieme, si accorse, con grande stupore che l'immagine che si formava era quella del suo salotto e la figura al centro del puzzle una volta composta era lei stessa; con le mani tremanti sistemò allora gli ultimi quattro pezzi, e fissò inorridita il volto di un pazzo furioso alla finestra. L'ultima cosa che la vecchia signora udì, fu il rumore dei vetri infranti.....

Andai nei boschi perché volevo vivere con saggezza e in profondità, succhiando tutto il midollo della vita. Per sbaragliare tutto ciò che non era vita e per non scoprire in punto di morte che non ero vissuto......


Sono salito sulla cattedra per ricordare a me stesso che dobbiamo sempre guardare le cose da angolazioni diverse. E il mondo appare diverso da quassù. Non vi ho convinti? Venite a veder voi stessi. Coraggio! È proprio quando credete di sapere qualcosa che dovete guardarla da un'altra prospettiva......

                      dal film "L'attimo fuggente" di Peter Weir
​


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

Vero...ma pensa quando riesci tu a vedere il mondo da angolazioni diverse...e un'altra persona non è mai disposta a farlo...è dura eh?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton;bt227 ha detto:
			
		

> Vero...ma pensa quando riesci tu a vedere il mondo da angolazioni diverse...e un'altra persona non è mai disposta a farlo...è dura eh?



Dura si....
anche questo pero puo essere visto da angolazoni diverse....
nn credi??


----------

